# تقرير عن  الشهيد ابانوب كرم    أحد شهداء كنيسة مارمينا بإمبابة



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2011)

*

تقرير عن
 الشهيد ابانوب كرم  
 أحد شهداء كنيسة مارمينا بإمبابة





ابانوب كرم ، هذا هو الشهيد الوحيد الذى تعرفنا عليه من بعد حادث امبابه بساعات

ابانوب كرم ، هذا هو الشهيد الوحيد الذى تعرفنا عليه من بعد حادث امبابه بساعات

كتب التقرير : كيرلس العشاي ، موقع منتدى أغابى

ولان موقع اغابى ليس هو موقع مسيحى فقط بل وهو يبحث عن الاعماق فبمجرد حصولى على الحساب الخاص بالشهيد قررت أن ابحث عن شخصيته فورا من خلال موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"

ابانوب كرم شاب لا يتجاوز 18عام ، ولد فى 6 اكتوبر ، درس فى مدرسه (وساليسايان الايطالية الثانويه) ، يشجع النادى الاهلى وآخر مشاركة له على صفحته فى الفيس بوك كانت
Ana b7bk ya rb 5lik m3aia ana m7tklk awi ana 3wzk anta ya rb 5lik m3aia fi el amt7nat w wafany w s3adny ana w kol el nas anta ab 3zim w mfesh a3zam manek b7bk ya rb


(
أنا بحبك يارب ، خليك معايا أنا محتاجلك أوى أنا عاوزك إنت يارب خليك معايا فى الامتحانات ووفقنى وساعدنى انا وكل الناس انت أب عظيم ومفيش أعظم منك بحبك يارب
)
وآخر ترنيمة له كانت ترنيمة "ملناش غيرك إنت إلهنا الحى بنترجاه " للمرنم ماهر فايز



وآخر تعليق وضعه على صفحته عيد القيامه وقال فيه "كل سنه وأحنا طيبين ويارب حافظ علينا فى الايام دى .. بحبك أوى" ، وقبلها وضع كلمات لترنيمه ياللى مش لاقى لحياتك أى معنى أيوة عايش بس عيشه بطعم موت كل ما تفوق من حياتك تلقى طعنه والصراخ مضغوط فى قلبك ما له صوت .. والألم باين عليك والندم مالى عنيك قوم تعالى للى حبك قوم تعالى للمسيح ... إلخ "

يظهر الشهيد ابانوب فى صفحته بإنه محب للكل فعندما انتقلت جدة أحد أصحابه الى الامجاد السماويه طلب من كل اصدقائه أن يشاطروه.

ومن خلال التصفح فى صحفه ابانوب الشخصيه لم نجد من الأغانى سوى أغنية (ام الدنيا مصر) للمطرب محمد حماقى.

كانت اغلب الترانيم التى يضعها تتحدث عن الاضطهاد فعند حادث كنيسه القديسبن وضع فيديو للحادث وكتب عليه فقط كلمه (حرام)
، وله منشور فى 1 يناير 2011 الساعه 6.8 مساءا كتب " حرام حرام كدا .. يارب أرحمنا وقوينا .. احنا بنرفع صوتنا ليك.. احنا مش بنعمل حاجة احنا بس بنصلى وانت اللى بتعمل يا ابويا السماوى .. احنا بنحبك أوى يارب ..يارب ارحمنا وختم فى منشورة بكلمه ابنك ابانوب"

وكتب احد اصدقائه ويدعى عصام خليل مرثية له على صفحته بالفيس بوك يقول فيها :

أبانوب.. يا ابني
حسرة قلبي عليك، زاد لك شوقي
فارقتني سريعا وتركت للعين دمعي
حِمل ثقيل أحنى نفسي وظهري

...أردت الرب معك وأرادك هو معَه
ناداك فلبيّت؛ ومن لا يلبي إذ يسمعَه
هنيئًا لك بمن أحبك والحب بادلتَه

لن أنساك وإن راحت شمسك للمغيب
مغبوط أنت الآن مع سيدي الحبيب
سأصبر فيجمعنا في المجد عن قريب

يا رب علِّمنا أن العمر قصير قصير
فاعطنا نقوِّم طرقنا لنرضيك كل المسير
نحيا لك، لإكرامك، مهما يكن شكل المصير

اشتقنا لك فعجِّل
أسرع لنا ولا تتمهل
متى يقول المنادي:ها قد أقبَل؟

ما أبهى ذا اللقاء
معك في الهواء
تجمع الأحباء
لديك في السماء
فيكمل الهناء

وكتب صديق اخر على صفحته " سلام يا صحبي .هنتقابل قريب .عن قريب هنرتاح زيك .الي اللقاء يا أبانوب"


وعندما دعوت أحد الاشخاص لروئيه صفحه الشهيد قال لى " دا لازم يكون شهيد".

وفى نهايه التقرير اريد أن اقول كلمه واحدة وبالعاميه "شكلوا كدا كان متنمنى انه يبقى شهيد للمسيح".

صفحة الشهيد ابانوب على فيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/abanob.karam#!/abanob.karam?sk=info
وهذة هى مجموعه صور شخصيه له






















  اول تصميم للشهيد أبانوب كرم.... احد شهداء كنيسة مارمينا بــامبابه





 المصدر : الحق والضلال
*​


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2011)

*ربحت الملكوت
مع الشهداء
ربنا يصبر اسرتك*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2011)

انا حزين جدا لهذه الاحداث المؤسفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

ربنا ينيح روح يا بطل 
اذكرنا يا شيهدي امام عرش النعمه ​


----------



## man4truth (8 مايو 2011)

*بطل من أبطال المسيح
اكبر نعمه نلتها
هنيئاً بالملكوت
أذكرنا أمام العرش الألهى*


----------

